# Homemade portable ice shelters?



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

anyone know any plans or kits for cheap to build a good sized portable ice house (3 or 4 man) that will fit in a truck bed folding up. I think itd be a hell of a lot cheaper then buying one and give me something to do this summer for a few days.

i looked on google and found a bunch of garbage.

let me know, thanks.


----------



## ice man (Feb 4, 2006)

I am building a 4x8 in shop class right know and I made my own plans. Just go buy some plywood and 2x4's and just make it the way you want it.


----------



## BigDDL (Sep 29, 2004)

I think your best bet is to go out on the ice, find a homemade portable that you think will suit you, and then ask the owner to show/tell you how they made it. Most people who build homemade portable are proud of their creation and will give you all the info you could possibly need.


----------

